# Help! Elementary 42 [new test]



## lifeslemons (29 December 2007)

Due to my inefficiency, I have only just realised that I don't have the Elementary 42 test, which I'm doing next week. It's new for 2008, (hence why I dont have it,) and I can't get it off BD since they're still closed for Christmas.

Does anyone know of any websites were they have infringed copyright and typed it up? Or would anyone with the test be kind enough to give me a quick run through of the movements! Cheers!


----------



## carthorse (29 December 2007)

Have dressage diagrams got it on their site?


----------



## Ferdinase514 (29 December 2007)

http://www.dressagediagrams.org/20d/mainstart.asp?width=1024&amp;height=768&amp;first=no&amp;mess=-1


----------



## Law (29 December 2007)

20x40

working trot, 
change rein across diagonal medium trot 
10m circle 
halt immobility 6 secs
more medium trot
medium walk
working canter
half circle in working canter
counter canter
medium canter


----------



## ccooxxyy (29 December 2007)

its the same as elem 41 but broken up abit more to give more marks!!!!


----------



## lifeslemons (29 December 2007)

Cheers everyone - annoyed because I have already used up my free dressagediagrams trial and can't justify joining for the sake of one test!

Thank you Law - doesn't look two bad, although I wish it was in a 20-60 - so much easier on big horses!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (29 December 2007)

You dont have to subscribe to buy the tests and store them online though. I'm not a member


----------



## Law (29 December 2007)

Doesn't it wipe them out of your portfolio after a set period?  I'm sure I bought a test and then went back to look at it a couple of months later and then it was gone  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Might be imagining that though! 

Sorry to go OT


----------



## Ferdinase514 (29 December 2007)

It says it deletes them after 3months, but mine stay in there 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Still have prelims in there and havent done any of those for ages....


----------

